# Emoticons and Apologies



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Hi

I tend to use Emoticons in my posts quite a lot because I am not very good with words and often people take me the wrong way.

Over on the Woodwork UK forum I used the rolling eyes :roll: in a reply and that person was offended, and possibly quite rightly so as he said that it meant I was calling him stupid, thats not how I meant it, I am just trying to say that I thought the wrong thing had been said.

Anyway, my APOLOGIES to anyone that I have offended in any of my posts or replies.

SORRY


----------



## wizer (5 Dec 2007)

:roll:


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

I am not offended WiZeR :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2007)

motownmartin":160xxllg said:


> Hi
> 
> I tend to use Emoticons in my posts quite a lot because I am not very good with words and often people take me the wrong way.
> 
> ...




Tell them to 

http://teakdoor.com/images/smilies/sorry1.gif
  :wink: :roll:


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Nice one DW :shock:


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

devonwoody":1hh28zmy said:


> 'tell them to pineapple off and die'



I'm charmed, DW :roll:


----------



## devonwoody (5 Dec 2007)

Jake":3ksn0djo said:


> devonwoody":3ksn0djo said:
> 
> 
> > 'tell them to ***** off and die'
> ...



http://teakdoor.com/images/smilies/sorry1.gif

Pushed the wrong button

http://teakdoor.com/images/smilies/sorry1.gif


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

No worries, DW. I didn't take it personally, and in any case even if I had, I would much rather be told to FOAD :shock: :lol: in a thread like this than have one of those snidey little sarcastic emoticons aimed at a straightforward opinion based on experience which I actually believe in (for right or wrong). 

Anyway, I'm off to go and roll my eyes at myself in the mirror for a bit.


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Jake":2ijxa0l0 said:


> No worries, DW. I didn't take it personally, and in any case even if I had, I would much rather be told to FOAD :shock: :lol: in a thread like this than have one of those snidey little sarcastic emoticons aimed at a straightforward opinion based on experience which I actually believe in (for right or wrong).
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to go and roll my eyes at myself in the mirror for a bit.



It was the foulmouthed way which it was said and not aimed at your opinion.

It doesn't matter what I do, I apologise because you convinced me that I called you stupid, now you say it was aimed at your opinion, wrong Jake, it seems to me that you just like a good whinge.


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

I see, so DW's "pineapple off and die" gets a :lol: and my "dung" gets a :roll: for being foul-mouthed?

I'm bored of your slipperiness. Bye.


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Jake":1s5uo2oe said:


> I see, so DW's "***** off and die" gets a :lol: and my "****" gets a :roll: for being foul-mouthed?
> 
> I'm bored of your slipperiness. Bye.


Look again Jake, it was an i'm shocked :shock: 

Bye


----------



## Slim (5 Dec 2007)

Actually Jake, DW's "***** off and die" got a :shock: .


----------



## Gill (5 Dec 2007)

Hang on guys - this isn't an overspill forum for arguments which start elsewhere!

:roll: 

:wink: 

Gill


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

So it was, I apologise. Nice one.


----------



## Adam (5 Dec 2007)

I nearly posted when the comment was first posted. I think it would be reasonable, (and everyone on the other forum will hopefully agree), if we don't export arguments between forums. It just clogs up each others forum, with no point of reference, and serves no useful purpose.

Adam


----------



## Slim (5 Dec 2007)

I totally agree with you Adam, but I don't think that was Martin's intention. He was worried that his use of emoticons in the past may have come across the wrong way.


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

Ironically, it started on here a while back, exported elsewhere, and has made its way back. But I agree.


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Slim":2rycjzsw said:


> I totally agree with you Adam, but I don't think that was Martin's intention. He was worried that his use of emoticons in the past may have come across the wrong way.



You are quite right Simon, i'm not having a very good day, I was going out tonight to a Christmas party but daren't go now just in case I upset everyone :?


----------



## Adam (5 Dec 2007)

OK, but with two forums, and members common to both, then referencing events, or arguments, unless as a technical reference (e.g. see how this question was answered on this thread here - which seems a great idea by the way) means we just import half an argument or event in here. That might not have been the intention, but as soon as a reference to an event (e.g. that a smiley caused offence) on the other forum was mentioned, it inevitably creates an opportunity for the argument to jump over. 

It's two ways of course, we don't want to fill their forum up with half baked topics that have partially been covered over here.

[edit]Posted this before I saw your answer. I was thinking more generally for the future, rather than specifically with reference to you.

PPS as I'm not a moderator anymore, my view is just that, one persons view.

Adam


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

Jake":3ix0k1r9 said:


> So it was, I apologise. Nice one.



Apology accepted, no more digs, end of story, please.


----------



## Jake (5 Dec 2007)

Have a good night out, Martin.


----------



## Woodmagnet (5 Dec 2007)

:lol: 
Stay in Martin, you know it makes sense. :lol: :lol:


----------



## motownmartin (5 Dec 2007)

kevin":1mwbjnw4 said:


> :lol:
> Stay in Martin, you know it makes sense. :lol: :lol:


As it happens, went out had a good night, didn't upset anyone, only had 5 pints and shall feel better tomorrow for it, if you know what i mean.


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Dec 2007)

:lol: i know exactly what you mean Martin, no point upsetting anyone is there. :lol:


----------



## wizer (6 Dec 2007)

:roll:


----------



## Smudger (6 Dec 2007)

Dunno about anybody else, but this scores 0/100 for interest for me.


----------



## Mike.C (6 Dec 2007)

Martin never upsets anyone, except for the man from B&Q,, who likes going to the races :roll: :lol: What do you think Martin :wink: 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Slim (6 Dec 2007)

Smudger":2ae13827 said:


> Dunno about anybody else, but this scores 0/100 for interest for me.



Why did you bother posting then? Very useful statement, that. :roll:


----------



## JackL (6 Dec 2007)

As a decrepit old git living out in the sticks and having very little contact with the outside world, can someone tell me what all this vitriol is about, or have I missed something in the translation?
I'm totally bemused - but then again - that's not an unusual state of affairs!!


----------



## motownmartin (6 Dec 2007)

Mike.C":1hwhm2fm said:


> Martin never upsets anyone, except for the man from B&Q,, who likes going to the races :roll: :lol: What do you think Martin :wink:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


I think that I upset anyone with a name beginning with J whether or not they are connected with B&Q


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Dec 2007)

:roll: :lol:


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2007)

I love the Muppet Show, oh hang on, I've never seen it. Before. :roll:


----------



## lurker (6 Dec 2007)

Jackl

Its all quite simple really :roll: :roll: :

Long long ago Martin said something and Jake got the hump.
Now whenever one posts the other hits him with his handbag.
The other hits back and they carry on until they both get bored.
Then Martin posted over on the dark side and Jake got his handbag out again.
Then Martin (here) decided he might have upset others so posted a general (and in my opinion totally unnecessary) apology. 
As you can see Jake followed him back; handbag at the ready. 

Unless you know the back ground and read whats happening over on the dark side you will be bemused - don't worry they just do it to entertain the rest of us :lol: 

Seconds out!, Round 83: :lol:


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Dec 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2007)

Ha ha ha, funny, if not very accurate.

It's a nice soft leather handbag, so he isn't getting hurt.


----------



## lurker (6 Dec 2007)

Jake,

Are you saying I'm lying, you big southern ponce! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2007)

No, you've just got your sequins a bit mixed up.


----------



## Woodmagnet (6 Dec 2007)

Ah! More like this then



:lol:


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2007)

Much more like it, actually now I look at him, Martin's quite pretty in pink.


----------



## motownmartin (6 Dec 2007)

Jake":1hxmacbw said:


> Ha ha ha, funny, if not very accurate.
> 
> It's a nice soft leather handbag, so he isn't getting hurt.



:lol: I thought it was very accurate.

Jake, it might be a nice soft handbag but its got a kitchen sink inside it (hammer)


----------



## lurker (6 Dec 2007)

Jake,

you can quite reasonably accuse Martin of a number of things, but believe me, pretty ain't one of them!


----------



## Jake (6 Dec 2007)

motownmartin":1ikuynq9 said:


> Jake, it might be a nice soft handbag but its got a kitchen sink inside it (hammer)



Yeah I know yours does, I was talking about mine though.


----------



## Woodmagnet (7 Dec 2007)

Jake for a southener you have a good sense of humour :wink: 
let's let bygone's be bygone's and become mates, i know a lot of what's been said has been tongue in cheek but there has also been a bit of bitchiness also, so i would like to hold my hand out in friendship from now on. i would rather concerntrate on on keeping the forum a friendly place.
Regards Kevin. :wink:


----------



## Jake (7 Dec 2007)

Kevin, I genuinely don't believe I've ever knowingly been rude or bitchy to you or any of the rest of the tag-team, except in retaliation. As far as I'm concerned, this all appears to be fall-out from the Great Debacle threads. I have never connected the merits of anyone's opinions on the Great Debacle, with the merits of their opinions on anything else, like woodworking or tools, etc. I don't see the connection, and wouldn't export a disagreement on one over to the other. 

I'll be quite happy if you lot have seen the sense to adopt a similar attitude  and laid down your handbags - maybe in a circle, being northerners, and we can all do a little dance around them together? 

I reserve the right to laugh at how bad your dancing is though :lol:.


----------



## RobertMP (7 Dec 2007)

Kind of back on topic - The Photo forum i use removed the roll eyes smiley some time ago because it caused too much trouble!


----------



## motownmartin (7 Dec 2007)

RobertMP":2ubbbgnj said:


> Kind of back on topic - The Photo forum i use removed the roll eyes smiley some time ago because it caused too much trouble!


Sounds like the right thing to do, it could prevent future upsets, mind you there are still people out there with a chip on their shoulder that will get upset over a normal smiley face.


----------



## Jake (7 Dec 2007)

Arrghh, tag again!


----------



## Losos (9 Dec 2007)

Not going to comment on the OP but would like to thank him for pointing me towards that 'other place'  (Is that the right one to use :?: )


----------



## Mike.C (9 Dec 2007)

> Locos,
> 
> Not going to comment on the OP but would like to thank him for pointing me towards that 'other place' (Is that the right one to use )



Locos, Martin, it's not too bad over there, they have got a good forum up and running pretty quick, with lots of good posts.

Cheers

Mike


----------

